# Labor Day Heat Wave



## GLangevinito (Aug 30, 2022)

So Cal is facing near historic-record temps this weekend, over 110 degrees inland. If your kids aren't playing on the coast, PROTECT THEM. Kids can suffer heat stroke. 

*Symptoms of heat stroke include:*

Confusion, altered mental status, slurred speech.
Loss of consciousness (coma)
Hot, dry skin or profuse sweating.
Seizures.
Very high body temperature
Playing in another meaningless game is not worth the risk to your child's health. Ask the tournament director to switch times, or just sit your kid out.


----------



## SDMama (Aug 30, 2022)

GLangevinito said:


> So Cal is facing near historic-record temps this weekend, over 110 degrees inland. If your kids aren't playing on the coast, PROTECT THEM. Kids can suffer heat stroke.
> 
> 
> Playing in another meaningless game is not worth the risk to your child's health. Ask the tournament director to switch times, or just sit your kid out.


Was wondering about this. I’ve seen guidelines for playing soccer in the heat, and our area caps playing safely at under 90 degrees F. (You’re not even supposed to play at all if it’s above that.)

Do any of the sanctioning bodies/tournaments follow any sort of safety rules with regards to heat?


----------



## espola (Aug 30, 2022)

SDMama said:


> Was wondering about this. I’ve seen guidelines for playing soccer in the heat, and our area caps playing safely at under 90 degrees F. (You’re not even supposed to play at all if it’s above that.)
> 
> Do any of the sanctioning bodies/tournaments follow any sort of safety rules with regards to heat?


How about the parents?  At what point do they get the kids out of the heat and just leave?


----------



## SDMama (Aug 30, 2022)

espola said:


> How about the parents?  At what point do they get the kids out of the heat and just leave?


That sounds so simple and easy to do! Have you ever let your players play in conditions that seemed too hot?

How many people travel to AZ in the fall for league games (like mid-September for back to back 1 PM games)?  And those are 35-45 minute halves with no re-entry per half. 

At least most tournaments are 30 minute halves with free subbing. (Maybe coaches should refresh the field players every 2-3 minutes.)

I’m not saying any of this is ok. I’m just saying it’s hard to be the one to pull their kid (for any reason, including excessive heat).


----------



## Soccer Cat (Aug 30, 2022)

Thankful to be playing in Oceanside this weekend.  And for once, my kid will probably be happy the halves are only 30 minutes.


----------



## GLangevinito (Aug 30, 2022)

US Soccer Guidelines: https://static1.squarespace.com/static/57125d942eeb814000fb1ca5/t/5a1c4fdc8165f542d6d78d16/1511804893401/1609024+Heat+Guidelines.pdf

This weekend's heat forecast in Norco, for example, recommends no play. 

My daughter suffered from heat stroke playing soccer in these conditions and while she recovered, she quit soccer shortly after.


----------



## espola (Aug 30, 2022)

SDMama said:


> That sounds so simple and easy to do! Have you ever let your players play in conditions that seemed too hot?
> 
> How many people travel to AZ in the fall for league games (like mid-September for back to back 1 PM games)?  And those are 35-45 minute halves with no re-entry per half.
> 
> ...


A referee yelled at me once because I tossed my son a water bottle during a stoppage in play.  I yelled back at him.  During the conversation, my son watered up and then tossed the bottle back to me.


----------



## Soccer Dad & Ref (Aug 30, 2022)

Rebels Tournament in Temecula is not going to have games between noonish and 4 this weekend and extra water breaks


----------



## Eagle33 (Aug 31, 2022)

How those poor kids playing soccer in Africa?


----------



## GLangevinito (Aug 31, 2022)

Eagle33 said:


> How those poor kids playing soccer in Africa?


Your question was meant in jest, but it should be answered. People who live in hot and/or humid climates acclimate over time to the temperatures and can generally withstand higher temperatures and greater exertion. It does not remove the danger, but acclimation can mitigate it.


----------



## ajaxahi (Aug 31, 2022)

Eagle33 said:


> How those poor kids playing soccer in Africa?


Uh yeah what's your point anyway Eagle33? You kind of lost me with all that hilariousness.


----------



## dad4 (Aug 31, 2022)

ajaxahi said:


> Uh yeah what's your point anyway Eagle33? You kind of lost me with all that hilariousness.
> 
> View attachment 14751View attachment 14752View attachment 14753View attachment 14754View attachment 14755


Now do Qatar…..


----------



## VegasParent (Aug 31, 2022)

dad4 said:


> Now do Qatar…..


Qatar is in Asia not Africa.


----------



## dad4 (Aug 31, 2022)

VegasParent said:


> Qatar is in Asia not Africa.


It is, however, relevant to the discussion of soccer in intense heat.

Take a look at Khartoum, Aswan, or Niamey if you need an African example.  Ajaxahi was cheating by only including cities that are either coastal (Lagos, Casablanca), or at elevation (Nairobi, Johannesburg)


----------



## ajaxahi (Aug 31, 2022)

dad4 said:


> Now do Qatar…..


Lol Norco over Qatar by a hair!  Now are you going to ding me for not including the Sahara desert?  Even notoriously corrupt FIFA moved the World Cup to November/December.


----------



## watfly (Aug 31, 2022)

dad4 said:


> It is, however, relevant to the discussion of soccer in intense heat.
> 
> Take a look at Khartoum, Aswan, or Niamey if you need an African example.  Ajaxahi was cheating by only including cities that are either coastal (Lagos, Casablanca), or at elevation (Nairobi, Johannesburg)


I'm pretty sure its winter in Johannesburg right now.


----------



## younothat (Aug 31, 2022)

Be careful and fully hydrate well in advance of the activity.

Its not just game playing either, practice in the heat can be a problem.

Couple years ago a HS aged player passed away after/during club practice, possibly due to heatstroke out in ontario ca this time of year. 

Many Schools have heat and air quality guidelines! All youth sports should have them as well during any playing, prep, or practicing.


----------



## younothat (Aug 31, 2022)

Soccer Dad & Ref said:


> Rebels Tournament in Temecula is not going to have games between noonish and 4 this weekend and extra water breaks


Still ~ 100 or more @ 4pm and Excessive Heat Warning until 8 PM PDT MONDAY 

105-107  projections are really not good for soccer activities no matter if it cool downs a few degrees later


----------



## Larzby (Aug 31, 2022)

It is a real risk. Look at the available info on the internet about "wet bulb globe thermometer" and the risks of heat-related injury/death and decide for your own kid if it is worth the risk - keeping in mind that it is the VERY rare kid who will take him or herself out when the risk or heat stroke creeps up on them. When the signs of heat stroke are visible, there might not be much time to act.


----------



## Brav520 (Aug 31, 2022)

younothat said:


> Still ~ 100 or more @ 4pm and Excessive Heat Warning until 8 PM PDT MONDAY
> 
> 105-107  projections are really not good for soccer activities no matter if it cool downs a few degrees later


glad we are not plying in Rebels

the proposed changes may not even fix the issue, and if you Have 9v9 or younger looks like the game time will be max of what , 35 mins ?


----------



## diamondcoach (Aug 31, 2022)

Well, I know Sporting California (formerly Arsenal) pulled their teams out of the Rebels tournament being held in Temecula (over concerns of the extreme heat.).

My older daughter had an ECNL game in Vegas a couple of years ago… Was 115° at game time. Had a few girls throwing up on the field. When I reached out to the ECNL to ask if there were any guidelines in place regarding excessive heat, they basically slapped me on the wrist and told me if I ever have a question in the future to ask my coach or club administrator.


----------



## Brav520 (Aug 31, 2022)

diamondcoach said:


> Well, I know Sporting California (formerly Arsenal) pulled their teams out of the Rebels tournament being held in Temecula (over concerns of the extreme heat.).
> 
> My older daughter had an ECNL game in Vegas a couple of years ago… Was 115° at game time. Had a few girls throwing up on the field. When I reached out to the ECNL to ask if there were any guidelines in place regarding excessive heat, they basically slapped me on the wrist and told me if I ever have a question in the future to ask my coach or club administrator.


id gladly eat the tournament fees to avoid that . Opens up a 3 day weekend!

wouldn't be surprised if more teams did the same


----------



## Jamisfoes (Sep 1, 2022)

I think it takes a while for parents to realize that they "can" say no to the coach's tournament suggestions. If enough parents say so, he can't enter a team in Norco during summer


----------



## SMichell023 (Sep 1, 2022)

National Premier Cup in Norco this weekend posted on their website that they will have a medical team on site that includes 4 EMT's...

Wow, makes me feel so much better! Sorry, but we aren't taking any chances....


----------



## lafalafa (Sep 1, 2022)

Yup and  Playground asphalt sizzles to 145 degrees in extreme heat waves. Parents demand school shade.








						Playground asphalt sizzles to 145 degrees in extreme heat waves. Parents demand school shade
					

There are 150 L.A. Unified schools in "very high need" of green space and shade, mostly in South and East Los Angeles, where parks are scarce.




					www.latimes.com
				




We paved over paradise and don't have the water for grass but at least some shade or trees would be possible with less consumption.

Back in my day school didn't start until Sept, too hot for august and no rooms had AC.  Bungalows would be 100+ sweating sitting and they cancel glasses in those rooms because kids couldn't take the heat.


----------



## tjinaz (Sep 1, 2022)

As a resident of Arizona I find this entire thread hilarious. I may have to show my daughter this for a good laugh.  We have entire high school football teams in full pads doing daily practices after school at 4pm in this weather and have for decades.


----------



## Soccer Dad & Ref (Sep 1, 2022)

tjinaz said:


> As a resident of Arizona I find this entire thread hilarious. I may have to show my daughter this for a good laugh.  We have entire high school football teams in full pads doing daily practices after school at 4pm in this weather and have for decades.


Explains a lot about what is going on over there then, doesn't it?


----------



## tjinaz (Sep 1, 2022)

Soccer Dad & Ref said:


> Explains a lot about what is going on over there then, doesn't it?


I know how can California be so hot and still have so many snowflakes?


----------



## SoCal23 (Sep 1, 2022)

It's not about being soft....or not being tough....

There is just no need to play 5 games in 2 days as a 11-12 year old..... for what? So the club can collect their $$$. 

A practice or a game a day..... fine, 5 games...nah i'll pass.


----------



## watfly (Sep 1, 2022)

tjinaz said:


> I know how can California be so hot and still have so many snowflakes?


Then why do y'all come to San Diego during the summer?


----------



## Happened again (Sep 1, 2022)

watfly said:


> Then why do y'all come to San Diego during the summer?


for the tacos...and beers, you have good beer.


----------



## espola (Sep 1, 2022)

watfly said:


> Then why do y'all come to San Diego during the summer?


Bumper sticker in Pacific Beach -- "Zonies go home but leave your dollars"

(Or was it daughters?)


----------



## GLangevinito (Sep 1, 2022)

tjinaz said:


> I know how can California be so hot and still have so many snowflakes?


As I've stated previously, acclimation can play a big role in heat stroke. Hydration is important. Rest is important. There were 323 heat stroke deaths in Maricopa County last year. And while the chance of actual death is low, there is no question that it can be harmful in other ways. And for what? Another meaningless game in a meaningless tournament that you won't remember in a month? Is your kid's health worth it?


----------



## soccersc (Sep 1, 2022)

GLangevinito said:


> As I've stated previously, acclimation can play a big role in heat stroke. Hydration is important. Rest is important. There were 323 heat stroke deaths in Maricopa County last year. And while the chance of actual death is low, there is no question that it can be harmful in other ways. And for what? Another meaningless game in a meaningless tournament that you won't remember in a month? Is your kid's health worth it?


Pretty big assumption there, saying its another meaningless game. Maybe its meaningless to you, but who are you to say it is meaningless to anyone else. How do you know a kid will remember it in a month or not, crazy mentality to lump everyone into your own opinions. Its that type of thought that messed kids up... when some that were in charge decided it was best for kids to stay home from school for a year and a half. Crazy


----------



## ajaxahi (Sep 1, 2022)

soccersc said:


> Pretty big assumption there, saying its another meaningless game. Maybe its meaningless to you, but who are you to say it is meaningless to anyone else. How do you know a kid will remember it in a month or not, crazy mentality to lump everyone into your own opinions. Its that type of thought that messed kids up... when some that were in charge decided it was best for kids to stay home from school for a year and a half. Crazy


Yeah GLangevinito don’t lump everyone together, for many people youth soccer games are so meaningful that it’s totally worth risking their kids getting heat stroke. To each their own.  Crazy!


----------



## ajaxahi (Sep 1, 2022)

tjinaz said:


> As a resident of Arizona I find this entire thread hilarious. I may have to show my daughter this for a good laugh.  We have entire high school football teams in full pads doing daily practices after school at 4pm in this weather and have for decades.


Wow entire football teams?  Must be nice being a tough guy in Arizona.  Living the dream huh?


----------



## Happened again (Sep 1, 2022)

espola said:


> Bumper sticker in Pacific Beach -- "Zonies go home but leave your dollars"
> 
> (Or was it daughters?)


don't worry, no plans to stay, just consumption of good weather when ours is lacking, then back home.  You make for a great visit. - but that's it.


----------



## Happened again (Sep 1, 2022)

ajaxahi said:


> Wow entire football teams?  Must be nice being a tough guy in Arizona.  Living the dream huh?


If I add girls soccer teams would it make you feel better?  With that said, multiple games over 3 days in wet bulb extreme days is silly and unnecessary. Training in hot weather, done correctly, is better than training at altitude.  Pretty good studies out there..check it out.


----------



## tjinaz (Sep 1, 2022)

Happened again said:


> If I add girls soccer teams would it make you feel better?  With that said, multiple games over 3 days in wet bulb extreme days is silly and unnecessary. Training in hot weather, done correctly, is better than training at altitude.  Pretty good studies out there..check it out.


This...

OMG the sky is falling .. the thermometer its... its.... at almost 90 <gasp>.  We live this day in and and day out for years.  It does not stop us from practicing or playing.  Think of the teams in GA and TX.  90 degrees and 100% humidity.   You make this sound like the heatpocalypse.  It may be uncomfortable but with simple preparation and common sense and it is easily doable.  So if your weather isn't absolutely perfect you should not play?  You are seriously spoiled by your climate.  Hope your teams never have to travel to Dallas, Atlanta, Phoenix or Houston in May or you just may melt.


----------



## GLangevinito (Sep 2, 2022)

tjinaz said:


> This...
> 
> OMG the sky is falling .. the thermometer its... its.... at almost 90 <gasp>.  We live this day in and and day out for years.  It does not stop us from practicing or playing.  Think of the teams in GA and TX.  90 degrees and 100% humidity.   You make this sound like the heatpocalypse.  It may be uncomfortable but with simple preparation and common sense and it is easily doable.  So if your weather isn't absolutely perfect you should not play?  You are seriously spoiled by your climate.  Hope your teams never have to travel to Dallas, Atlanta, Phoenix or Houston in May or you just may melt.


Pretty myopic view considering this is amateur youth soccer we're talking about. We as parents do lots of things to mitigate risks for our kids. When I was a kid you didn't have a concussion unless you couldn't remember your name. Now we know more about brain injuries and limit headers for the littles. This is a good thing. Telling your kid to suck it up and quit whining is not the best parenting if there are real risks of injury. Every parent can make the decision that is right for their kid.


----------



## dad4 (Sep 2, 2022)

tjinaz said:


> This...
> 
> OMG the sky is falling .. the thermometer its... its.... at almost 90 <gasp>.  We live this day in and and day out for years.  It does not stop us from practicing or playing.  Think of the teams in GA and TX.  90 degrees and 100% humidity.   You make this sound like the heatpocalypse.  It may be uncomfortable but with simple preparation and common sense and it is easily doable.  So if your weather isn't absolutely perfect you should not play?  You are seriously spoiled by your climate.  Hope your teams never have to travel to Dallas, Atlanta, Phoenix or Houston in May or you just may melt.


Common sense?  What on earth makes you think people accustomed to 72 degree days have common sense for how to deal with heat waves?


----------



## Happened again (Sep 2, 2022)

dad4 said:


> Common sense?  What on earth makes you think people accustomed to 72 degree days have common sense for how to deal with heat waves?


Yep, common sense.  If your team has been practicing/playing in an aveage temp of 72 DEG in norcal, and the average temp in socal (wherever the games will be held) are going to be above 100, you should be acutely aware of how dangerous that can be.   Don't expect the tournmanent organizers  to care much.  They'll throw a few more trainers at it, maybe give local EMS a heads up.  There will be water breaks, etc.  Sounds to me like parents need to use commo sense...and maybe the clubs as well.  Living in 72 DEG and playing 5 games over 3 days in excess of 100 deg likely not a good idea.

Now, if you live in socal, especially inland, then no big deal if managed correctly.  Common sense again - ulittles playing in the heat can be dangerous. They aren't exactly known for their nutritional prowess.  If you live in AZ and have been practicing since 1 AUG at 4:15 pm, your perspective is different.


----------



## Happened again (Sep 2, 2022)

GLangevinito said:


> Pretty myopic view considering this is amateur youth soccer we're talking about. We as parents do lots of things to mitigate risks for our kids. When I was a kid you didn't have a concussion unless you couldn't remember your name. Now we know more about brain injuries and limit headers for the littles. This is a good thing. Telling your kid to suck it up and quit whining is not the best parenting if there are real risks of injury. Every parent can make the decision that is right for their kid.


It's not myopic if you live/practice/play in the heat.  As crazy as it may appear (and it often is crazy) kids in AZ are acclimated to the heat.  100s of kids every day are out in the heat every day participating in youth sports.   The coaches understand and adjust accordingly. If you don't live in these conditions, then you should parent and not be bullied by your club to suck it up and play in conditions not favorable to the potential health of your child.  

Sounds to me like temperate climate clubs and the parents need to make some decisions about this type of stuff.  Generally speaking, adolescents make poor nutrional choices..not good when subjected to extreme heat.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Sep 2, 2022)

I would love/pay to see these parents saying the heat is not a big deal try to play 60 - 90 minutes of soccer in this heat.


----------



## espola (Sep 2, 2022)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> I would love/pay to see these parents saying the heat is not a big deal try to play 60 - 90 minutes of soccer in this heat.


Or even just walk up and down the sideline away from their sunshade for that much time.


----------



## soccersc (Sep 2, 2022)

ajaxahi said:


> Yeah GLangevinito don’t lump everyone together, for many people youth soccer games are so meaningful that it’s totally worth risking their kids getting heat stroke. To each their own.  Crazy!


More faulty generalizations I see!! Guess what, if you think your kid will get heat stroke, don't play. Since there are kids getting heat stroke and falling over all the time, better be safe. Like wearing a mask outside, keeping kids home from school for a year, not giving kids an F in school, making sure everyone gets an award.  That's what the snowflake comment @tjinaz  was talking about!


----------



## soccersc (Sep 2, 2022)

Happened again said:


> It's not myopic if you live/practice/play in the heat.  As crazy as it may appear (and it often is crazy) kids in AZ are acclimated to the heat.  100s of kids every day are out in the heat every day participating in youth sports.   The coaches understand and adjust accordingly. If you don't live in these conditions, then you should parent and not be bullied by your club to suck it up and play in conditions not favorable to the potential health of your child.
> 
> Sounds to me like temperate climate clubs and the parents need to make some decisions about this type of stuff.  Generally speaking, adolescents make poor nutrional choices..not good when subjected to extreme heat.


Do you think these kids are coming from somewhere in the artic to play these games? They have been practicing in the heat all summer and this past week, its not something new


----------



## Happened again (Sep 2, 2022)

soccersc said:


> Do you think these kids are coming from somewhere in the artic to play these games? They have been practicing in the heat all summer and this past week, its not something new


wut are you talking about and who are you talking to?  Who are these kidz and where are they coming from?  What "heat" have they been practicing in?  CA is a pretty big state....san jose weather doesn't = Norco weather....a few days of "heat" doesn't acclimate anyone.  

If your ulittle hasn't been playing in temps close to what they will be playing in this weekend, be cautious.  1 game, no big deal with close supervision. 5 games over 3 days...increased risk.  Common sense really.  But you do you.  Make sure your ulittle drinks and eats, doesn't hang around after the game, eats a good lunch/dinner, and is in bed early.  Make sure you get plenty of shade and drink while watching from the sideline. 

 if you are a parent of an older, they are most susceptible since they know it all and parents are scared of the club coaches.  They are normally the age group that dies of heat stroke.


----------



## ajaxahi (Sep 2, 2022)

soccersc said:


> More faulty generalizations I see!! Guess what, if you think your kid will get heat stroke, don't play. Since there are kids getting heat stroke and falling over all the time, better be safe. Like wearing a mask outside, keeping kids home from school for a year, not giving kids an F in school, making sure everyone gets an award.  That's what the snowflake comment @tjinaz  was talking about!


Now who's generalizing?  Seems like you've got a lot on your chest. It's okay get it all out!


----------



## Soccer Dad & Ref (Sep 2, 2022)

Rebels Tournament in Temecula is canceled due to extreme heat.


----------



## ajaxahi (Sep 2, 2022)

soccersc said:


> Do you think these kids are coming from somewhere in the artic to play these games? They have been practicing in the heat all summer and this past week, its not something new


Oh you mean arctic. I thought you said attic. My kids train in the attic it's like 160 degrees up there. So yeah they're hella ready for some meaningful games.


----------



## Jamisfoes (Sep 2, 2022)

I ask myself would I play in this condition. If the answer is no, I won't subject my kid to it. As simple as that. Especially if the club chooses to play a tournament in the desert when there is one on the coast in the same weekend.


----------



## ajaxahi (Sep 2, 2022)

Soccer Dad & Ref said:


> Rebels Tournament in Temecula is canceled due to extreme heat.


So who's going to be first knucklehead to call Rebels/Galway Downs a bunch of snowflakes? Wait for it...


----------



## pitchplease (Sep 2, 2022)

my son is playing at the tourney at silverlakes. our schedule for just the first game has changed 3 times since yesterday. good lord. either play the games, or cancel the tourney. My dd plays collegiately in Texas. They have a game in Norcal that was supposed to be played at 2:00pm on Sunday. Guess what? It was moved to 11am due to excessive heat warning. D1 level won't play in that hot train wreck of the afternoon sun. both our kids grew up in the az weather. acclimated, but idk if either really enjoy being out there getting lit up by the sun. i will be under shade and a cooler of provisions to lessen the pain, all the while yelling to keep going as the kids swelter and want to run away...lol..good times in ie.


----------



## GLangevinito (Sep 2, 2022)

Happened again said:


> It's not myopic if you live/practice/play in the heat.  As crazy as it may appear (and it often is crazy) kids in AZ are acclimated to the heat.  100s of kids every day are out in the heat every day participating in youth sports.   The coaches understand and adjust accordingly. If you don't live in these conditions, then you should parent and not be bullied by your club to suck it up and play in conditions not favorable to the potential health of your child.
> 
> Sounds to me like temperate climate clubs and the parents need to make some decisions about this type of stuff.  Generally speaking, adolescents make poor nutrional choices..not good when subjected to extreme heat.


100% agree!


----------



## dreamz (Sep 2, 2022)

Jamisfoes said:


> I ask myself would I play in this condition. If the answer is no, I won't subject my kid to it. As simple as that. Especially if the club chooses to play a tournament in the desert when there is one on the coast in the same weekend.


At the end of the day, any tournament still playing in this weather is about the money and the venue is about the parking fees. As a parent, make the decision that is best for your kid. Not the team, the club, the tournament or the venue. It should be a very easy decision.


----------



## Cruzer (Sep 2, 2022)

dreamz said:


> At the end of the day, any tournament still playing in this weather is about the money and the venue is about the parking fees. As a parent, make the decision that is best for your kid. Not the team, the club, the tournament or the venue. It should be a very easy decision.


It'll be 90 degrees tomorrow at the Blues Cup in Oceanside. Hot and humid LET'S GO! lol Glad we'll be at the bay paddle boarding.


----------



## Code (Sep 2, 2022)

43 lightning strike deaths per year.
702 heat stroke deaths per year.
You tough heat loving elites shouldn't let these snowflakes cancel games for thunderstorms either.  Those players down in Florida probably just pull off Elasticos and Cruyff around the lightning bolts when they hit the field at practice.
Seriously though, we should give extreme temperatures the same considerations as other high risk weather events.  Why risk a death for bragging rights over a tournament win; heat related deaths are obviously much more likely, and therfore a higher risk than playing in lightning.


----------



## GLangevinito (Sep 2, 2022)

Soccer Dad & Ref said:


> Rebels Tournament in Temecula is canceled due to extreme heat.


Kudos to Rebels for putting kids' health in front of profit. Are they giving refunds or is that a weather "Act of God" cancellation?


----------



## soccersc (Sep 2, 2022)

ajaxahi said:


> Oh you mean arctic. I thought you said attic. My kids train in the attic it's like 160 degrees up there. So yeah they're hella ready for some meaningful games.


So what would you say would be the hottest it should be before the games get cancelled. Particularly in the Inland Empire where average temp in June, July, Aug. and Sept. is in the 90s and July and August are mid 90's?


----------



## Happened again (Sep 2, 2022)

soccersc said:


> So what would you say would be the hottest it should be before the games get cancelled. Particularly in the Inland Empire where average temp in June, July, Aug. and Sept. is in the 90s and July and August are mid 90's?


If you live, practice, and play there, then play.  If you live, practice, and play in SF, then don't play in the IE this weekend --come south and enjoy the beach instead..  Pretty simple really.  There are local games happening all over the country in hot weather, usually amongst local teams.  

Playing mulitple games is inherently risky, playing them in conditions that you are not accustomed to isn't recommended.  I guess I don't know what the fuss is all about.  If you think it's too hot, don't play.  Don't expect tournament organizers to make the call.  Some will, most won't.


----------



## MegaBowl (Sep 2, 2022)

soccersc said:


> So what would you say would be the hottest it should be before the games get cancelled. Particularly in the Inland Empire where average temp in June, July, Aug. and Sept. is in the 90s and July and August are mid 90's?


A chart like this should be referenced in order to make an intelligent decision. 



			WBGT Chart
		


There are many like this, but due to the presence of so many factors - not just the temp, but the humidity, breeze, acclimation - this, or a similar chart, should be used as a guide. You might think it is a bit too strict, or maybe you think the opposite, but it at least comes with some science behind it and can help you make an intelligent decision about your kid's health.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Sep 2, 2022)

ajaxahi said:


> Lol Norco over Qatar by a hair!  Now are you going to ding me for not including the Sahara desert?  Even notoriously corrupt FIFA moved the World Cup to November/December.
> 
> View attachment 14759


You guys do realize Qatar is so wealthy that they will have air conditioning in every corner  of the field.   I’d take Qatar over Norco any day.    Chances are we are playing in an indoor state of the art stadium with plenty of ac and my Uber ride is a Porsche. LoL


----------



## GLangevinito (Sep 2, 2022)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> You guys do realize Qatar is so wealthy that they will have air conditioning in every corner  of the field.   I’d take Qatar over Norco any day.    Chances are we are playing in an indoor state of the art stadium with plenty of ac and my Uber ride is a Porsche. LoL


100%. It will be 70 degrees for every match.


----------



## espola (Sep 2, 2022)

My wife's latest client bought a house in Temecula, moving in last week.  Yesterday the AC failed (it had passed inspection before the sale).  Fortunately, the transaction included a home warranty.  Unfortunately, AC mechanics in the Temecula area are backed up these days.


----------

